
Learning Complex Goals with Iterated Amplification - stablemap
https://blog.openai.com/amplifying-ai-training/
======
marmaduke
Could this be used to build ML models themselves?

~~~
yorwba
They use Iterated Amplification to train ML models on toy problems to validate
the approach. So, yes.

~~~
marmaduke
I meant, could a toy problem be construction of a ML model for a given
dataset?

